# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  La CHG espera tener actualizadas las concesiones de agua en 2010

## Embalses

El 70% de los 100.000 expedientes que desbordaron en los ochenta la capacidad de tramitación ya está digitalizado dentro del proyecto Alberca 							 																	 									 										[Belén Rodríguez/ ] 									 										[Ciudad Real] 									 								 							 							 								

La Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana (CHG) pretende tener actualizados y resueltos en el año 2010 los miles de expedientes sobre derechos concesionales antiguos, tanto de aguas subterráneas como superficiales, que comenzaron a desbordar el organismo de cuenca en los años ochenta, cuando se modificó la ley de Aguas (1985) que convertía las aguas subterráneas en parte del dominio público hidráulico. En la actualidad se está aplicando a todos esos expedientes el programa informático Alberca, implantado en el año 2005 por el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y que, hoy por hoy, es una potente herramienta que nos permite actualizar todos los derechos concesionales en todas las cuencas, asegura el comisario de Aguas, Samuel Moraleda. Esta aplicación informatica ha venido a suplir los insuficientes recursos humanos empleados en años anteriores en la labor.
En estos cuatro años ya se han digitalizado un 70 por ciento de los 100.000 expedientes que según Moraleda existen en la CHG, una vez resueltos los expedientes podremos gestionar todos esas concesiones de la manera más conveniente. El final del proyecto es que estos aprovechamientos pasen a un libro de registro, donde de una manera inmediata conoceremos todos los derechos, añade el comisario, que ha hecho de anfitrión esta semana en la Comisaría de Aguas de Ciudad Real de una de las reuniones periódicas que celebran los comisarios de las nueve cuencas hidrográficas españolas (Ebro, Segura, Júcar, Guadalquivir, Guadiana, Tajo, Duero, Cantábrico y Miño-Sil).
Somos cuencas muy dispares, pero la Ley de Aguas es igual para todos. Estas reuniones nos sirven para unificar criterios de gestión, como el proyecto Alberca, indica el comisario de Aguas que admite que la cuenca del Guadiana es casi la última en desarrollar el programa. 
No es fácil resolver esa ingente cantidad de expedientes, pese al apoyo informático se tienen que seguir haciendo visitas de campo, además muchos de los expedientes son complejos. 

Inventario de aguas
El proyecto Alberca (abreviatura de Actualización de Libros de Registro y Catálogo) es la respuesta del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente a la necesidad de clarificar los derechos de aguas, tanto para garantizar la seguridad jurídica de los ciudadanos como para alcanzar los objetivos de sostenibilidad, todo ello en un marco de coordinación entre las distintas confederaciones hidrográficas, explica el ministerio
La base del proyecto es una doble línea de actuación: la implantación de una herramienta informática para la matriculación, tramitación, cartografía e inscripción de los expedientes en el Libro de Registro de Aguas en formato digital y la contratación de una serie de asistencias técnicas que colaboren en la realización de las tareas necesarias. La aplicación en la cuenca del Guadiana comenzó en el año 2005, veinte años después de la aprobación Ley de Aguas en vigor. El proyecto se aplica en paralelo al Plan Especial del Alto Guadiana. o


http://www.lanzadigital.com/diariola...sec=CIUDADREAL

----------

